# Do you iron your children's clothes?



## bits and bobs (Apr 7, 2008)

This can be a spin off of the spin off!

So do you iron your kids' clothes?


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

What is this "iron" you speak of?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:

























You're kidding, right?








I dont even iron my own clothing. The last time the iron was even plugged in was about 9 years ago when I made a dress and wanted to iron out the wrinkles.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I try not to buy things that need ironing. Sometimes she has sundresses that look like they could use an iron but I just pull them out of the drier ASAP and hang them up. Good enough.

I only have an iron for embroidery transfers


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't buy anything for them that requires ironing...typically means the thing is worn once in it's existence


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Grrr. Grumble, grumble, grumble....









That means yes. Well, DD has decided this year that nothing but dresses will do. I think over the summer we sometimes got her into shorts, but she turned five and girly and there's nothing we can do about it. Anyway, she has a couple of favorite dresses that are a bit fancy, with a sash that ties in the back.... and they really need to be ironed. So every couple of months or so, I drag out the iron and do her dresses. When she sees them back in her closet, she's all







and it makes me feel guilty that I didn't just do it earlier.

Now it's wintertime and her long-sleeved dresses don't need to be ironed, so I should be all set until summertime.

Now if only I could throw away all of DH's work shirts.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 







I dont even iron my own clothing. The last time the iron was even plugged in was about 9 years ago when I made a dress and wanted to iron out the wrinkles.

Exactly. My idea of ironing is to toss something in the dryer for ten minutes.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No way. I do toss in a damp towel and dry them on the anti-crease cycle. That's about the extent of that.

DH does, however, iron his own work clothes.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

DD1 has a few shirts with appliques that come out of the dryer all scrunched up and henceforth need to be hit with a little heat and pressure from the iron to flatten them out. Otherwise, no.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Iron my children's clothes? Um... nope. Never have done it. Heck, I don't even iron my OWN clothes!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Very rarely....prehaps once a month.....or special occassions


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

I've recently started using my iron again...for quilting! Never for clothes!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Uhm...no.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

No. I only own an iron so we can put autumn leaves between wax paper. I bought it last October.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

NO!! LOL I rarely use the iron....my hubby complains that I never iron his shirts...if he wants it that bad he can do it








If we are going to a wedding or something fancy then yeah I will pull it out to touch up all the clothes.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I taught my 13 yo to iron his own shirts when he was 10 and into dress shirts.


----------



## bits and bobs (Apr 7, 2008)

Yay, me neither. DH does his own shirts.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 























You're kidding, right?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
What is this "iron" you speak of?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Iron my children's clothes? Um... nope. Never have done it. Heck, I don't even iron my OWN clothes!









And that.

Had a houseguest a week or so ago who needed the iron... was quite the scavenger hunt to find it and the board...

-Angela


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

I do! Not everything of course, but if it needs it. But I like to iron.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Suuuuuuper rarely.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

i don't iron my own clothes...


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

No way. It's in the dryer for a few minutes to get wrinkles out. Once in a great while I'll pull out the clothes steamer...it's kinda fun actually


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Some of them. When the girls were toddlers, I spray starched their dresses. The starch acted like scotchquard and kept the dresses from being stained. Made laundry easier. I iron Dylan's button shirts, dh's dress shirts, and my silk blouses/shirts. If it warrents ironing, I iron it. The iron and ironing board is always out and in use daily anyway so what's one or two more garments? Heck I even have 2 irons.


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

I iron virtually everything. When I lived in a soft water area and had a tumble drier I could just hang or fold everything straight out of the drier. I now live in a hardwater area and air dry everything as I don't have a tumble drier so ironing is a must.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I only iron when I sew. It has been years since I have broken out the iron for even me or DH. Never for the kids.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I never iron anything - well rarely anyway - I had a job ironing clothes when I lived in Italy - they iron everything!! Well certainly this family did - I reckon I did my fill of ironing for the rest of my life!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I iron my younger kids school uniforms and outfits if we are going somewhere special but not their everyday play clothes.

My older kids iron their own clothes.

I always iron in front of the tv or watching a movie which makes tedious ironing easier.

I think it's strange when people iron their linen.


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

Many people here think of ironing as necessary hygiene, not optional aesthetic finish. My MIL irons linen, underwear and socks! Seriously!

We don't iron at all. The clothes we like to wear don't require it and everything ends up pretty smooth anyway after we hang it out to dry - we don't have a drier.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litcrit* 
Many people here think of ironing as necessary hygiene, not optional aesthetic finish. My MIL irons linen, underwear and socks! Seriously!


I have a relative like that she irons everything as well. I dont get it myself since the dryer gets plenty hot.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I iron their shirts with collars if need-be. I would iron what needed to be done but they really don't have hardly anything that needs it.

95% of my ironing is dh's shirts.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

I don't even iron my own clothes. Goodness NO! I just don't buy anything that requires ironing which means I wear a lot of knits. Who has time for that?

We do own an iron, though. I do know how to use it. I actually used it this morning to steam down the brim of the hat for my son's Halloween costume so he would look cute for his school party. However, I don't think that counts.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I know HOW to iron....


----------



## plunky (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't even iron my own button down shirts. So no.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Nope, I throw the offending item in the dryer with a damp towel.

I iron DH's dress shirts ONLY if we are going to a funeral or wedding.... and even then I complain the whole time.

I do, however own two ironing boards


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Surely you jest?

We pretty much buy only knits, rather than oxford-style cotton fabric, anyway, so no ironing is needed. In any event, I think kids can get away with a few wrinkles.


----------



## SoxMama (Jul 7, 2009)

No way. If it requires ironing then I don't buy it or wear it regularly. This includes clothes for myself or DH. When DH worked in a job that required him to wear a button down shirt everyday, they went to the dry cleaners to be laundered. I don't have the the patience to iron regularly.

Talk about crazy...my MIL does all the laundry for my SIL's 3 kids which includes ironing everything but underwear and socks. She has done this since the day they were born (the oldest is 9).


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Her nice cotton dresses only, which she probably wears MAYBE 10 times a year. I barely iron my own clothes, and I try not to buy baby clothes that need to be ironed. My MIL thinks this is hilarious and a "generational" thing, because she ironed her boys clothes all the time (she STILL irons my college-age bil's clothes). I think she just fulfilled more of her own personal needs through the appearance of her children. Personally.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

My middle son asked if we borrowed the iron from Nana the last time we used it. I thought I was going to pee my pants I laughed so hard. So, um, that would be a very very rarely here.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I almost never iron my boys clothes, but my daughter has had several outfits that had to be ironed. Some of her Gymboree dresses would wrinkle up like crazy (and the dryer trick didn't suffice). One of her "Girl Detective" line pleated dresses was super adorable (especially with the beret and pink boots) but it absolutely had to be ironed before wearing.

I try to avoid buying clothes for everyday wear that need ironing, but do still have a few outfits that are just too cute not to buy and wear, even if it means I have to iron them.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope. Typically I don't iron my clothes either. I wear a lot of knits for this reason. Life is too short to spend it at an ironing board







.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm fairly sure that the iron we got as a wedding gift is still in the box! So, no ironing around here.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Nope. Typically I don't iron my clothes either. I wear a lot of knits for this reason. Life is too short to spend it at an ironing board







.


amen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
I'm fairly sure that the iron we got as a wedding gift is still in the box! So, no ironing around here.

yeah, us too!


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

I iron when needed. Dh's shirts mostly and a few shirts of my boys. I don't mind it and actually kind of enjoy it.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

NO, do not even own an iron anymore. I got rid of my iron about 5 years ago because it was just taking up room.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Iron? What's that?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dd goes to a school with uniforms, so I iron those on special occasions. So far that has been the first day of school and when she has attended school Mass (which she only does once a month now, but next year it will be every Friday, so I'll probably stop ironing for Mass then.)

Otherwise, I only iron at Christmas and Easter. That's for the whole family.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Several times a week I find myself ironing their clothes... Mostly dresses and the shirts that don't get folded right after they come out of the dryer.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Nope. Typically I don't iron my clothes either. I wear a lot of knits for this reason. Life is too short to spend it at an ironing board







.











I will shake out and do a little hand press, but not more.

I once bought dd a little dress that had those awful flower, half-sewed on decorations that crumpled all up through the laundry process. I vowed to never again buy anything like that. never.

My dh *used* to iron his t-shirts and his jeans, but now he's joined the *no iron* club.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

Funnily enough I really like to iron. I do it when when the baby's napping... I pop on an old Friends video or something and do all the ironing.

this is fairly new for me though... I've gone the last 10 years not doing any.. but I started doing it and everything was so much softer and nicer so I'll admit to being an ironing fan lol


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My DH is lucky if I iron his work shirts at this point.. I don't think I've ever ironed my children's clothing.. If it comes out wrinkled it just never gets worn again. Ha ha ha..


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Heck. No. My mom had the iron out when she was visiting and my 4 y/o wanted to know what the funny table and metal thing were.


----------



## mommac2006 (Sep 28, 2007)

...


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
I almost never iron my boys clothes, but my daughter has had several outfits that had to be ironed. Some of her Gymboree dresses would wrinkle up like crazy (and the dryer trick didn't suffice). One of her "Girl Detective" line pleated dresses was super adorable (especially with the beret and pink boots) but it absolutely had to be ironed before wearing.

I try to avoid buying clothes for everyday wear that need ironing, but do still have a few outfits that are just too cute not to buy and wear, even if it means I have to iron them.

This (I know exactly what GD outfit you are talking about!







). We have had a few dresses from the summer lines that absolutely needed ironing. Sometimes, they are just too cute to turn down. I try to stick with the knits, though. But I don't put things in the dryer, so they are kind of crunchy for a few minutes of wear. If I had the time, I'd iron, but I don't.


----------



## organicmommy05 (Jan 16, 2007)

If needed yes. I don't like to wear wrinkled clothes and wouldn't put my kids in them either.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

I iron. I wouldn't say I actually LIKE it, but it is a mindless chore I can do while watching a movie. I try to do it every few days so it doesn't pile up!


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Never. I don't even buy myself clothes that need to be ironed. DH has a few dress shirts that require ironing and I'm not ashamed to admit that I'd rather pay to have them sent to the dry cleaner than iron them myself.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

DS has one nice pair of khakis that sometimes need ironing. I'll iron them (and he'll help) for Church sometimes. Normally, I iron nothing.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Never.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
Exactly. My idea of ironing is to toss something in the dryer for ten minutes.

Yeah. And if that didn't work and there was a wedding or something, I might pull out the iron. Maybe.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nope. My MIL does.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

I iron all of our clothes, but we line dry














so they are far *crunchier* than they would be if they came out of a dryer.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I've never used an iron.


----------



## Momma2Gianna (Oct 18, 2009)

I iron DH's work shirts, because it is a dress code requirement. (Ugh). I don't iron DD's clothes unless it's a fancy dress that needs it. I rarely iron something for myself.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Had a houseguest a week or so ago who needed the iron... was quite the scavenger hunt to find it and the board...

-Angela

Board? What is this "board" of which you speak?


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I see several posters saying they iron their DH's dress/work shirts. I tried doing that and after about 30 minutes per shirt, I realized that for $2.25 a shirt it was well worth it to send them out. Seriously, I don't care how good you are at ironing, a lone human being cannot replicate a commercially starched and pressed shirt unless they own a mangle.

Hie yourselves to the nearest dry cleaners and liberate yourselves!!!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

No way. To me that is akin to trying to herd cats, or selling ice to an Eskimo, or some other saying that would indicate futility and pointlessness.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep if I feel it needs it. Of course DH has taken over laundry duties and is notorious for leaving things piled in the basket and it can be a few days before I see them, so the "few" items I would normally iron easily turn into "many". Sigh.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Only when I want the to look extra special nice.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't ... but my ironing lady does







. We don't wear anything unironed.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't iron anything of mine or my dd's. I don't work at a job that requires it and my dd doesn't go to a school where kids notice that kind of thing.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

heck no i don't iron my kids clothes (or mine or dh's). dh takes his work shirts to the cleaners.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nobody's clothes gets ironed in this house. I purposely do not buy clothes that will need ironing, heck I don't even buy clothes that need dry cleaning. I do own an iron that I bought for transfers but I can't even get that right. No matter how closely I follow the directions it still doesn't transfer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Had a houseguest a week or so ago who needed the iron... was quite the scavenger hunt to find it and the board...
-Angela


Not sure where my iron is right now but I do know the board is in the garage. Goodness knows how much dust is on it though. You're up the creek if you want a hairdryer though. Never use one to dry my hair and haven't replaced the last one after it burned out mainly because I haven't needed one to dry paint with yet. My MIL couldn't believe that I didn't know where my blowdryer was when she needed to borrow it and now knows that she needs to bring her own when she comes to visit.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, I iron their clothes. I really prefer to take extra time with their laundry, stain treating, hang drying and ironing. I will admit that lately I have felt overwhelmed with things to do, though, and have been just washing and machine drying and not ironing. I feel bummed because I can really see the difference in how well their clothes are holding up since I got lax about it.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

My iron is ONLY used for 'pearler beads' and other such crafts.... I'm sorry but....I seem to be lacking some magical hand eye coordination that is needed to properly iron. The few clothing pcs I have that need to be ironed go to the drycleaners every month. Well worth the $2 per pc.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

NO WAY!! I dont even iron my own! Ever. I use my iron for sewing, and that all!


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

another one here for no way. i'd rather hula hoop.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I iron DD's cotton dresses occasionally. Most times all that is required is a quick pressing of the straps/ties or an appliqué.

I bought DS a linen shirt that I am majorly in love with. I iron that.

I iron my wraps and slings as part of the washing and breaking in process.

I went on a major linen kick this summer and bought a bunch of linen pants, skirts and tops for myself. I iron those. Some get ironed every time, some just if I am leaving the house.

All in all, my iron comes out for a quick use about 6 times a month.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

When vacationing in the Rocky Mountains (i.e. quite far from any surf), my 5 year old son opened the door to a closet and announced with great joy "Mom, they even have SURFBOARDS at this hotel! Can we go to the beach?).

Does that answer your question?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Only the fancy stuff that has to look right. Otherwise who cares...

Though, is capable of DD ironing her own clothes when she feels they need it.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Well...if I must, but usually...I throw stuff in the dryer...

I can throw all of our clothes in there with a wet towel, and by the time I have the diapers changed and everyone through with breakfast, the clothes are fairly unwrinkled and I'm off the hook...

...is that bad?


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I "think" I owned one before we moved.....that was 9 years ago but I don't know if it came with us???!!!

I don't have a drier so if it's wrinkly I spritz it with water and hope for the best or hang it back up LOL


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!

I'm in very, very, very small minority. I absolutely iron any clothing that needs it; mine, DD's or DF's.

I even iron our cloth napkins, placemats, sheets and so on.

But then, I find ironing extremely satisfying. So little work for so much of a difference.

Oh look! A wrinkle. Oh look! Now its gone!









Strange, right?


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't put most of my kids clothes in the dryer (although I do most of my own) so their clothes hang dry. They don't end up with many wrinkles. I might toss my FD's summer poplin dresses and tops in the dryer for a minute to get out wrinkles but if that doesn't work, I'll touch them up with an iron. That just started recently, though.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Heck no. I don't even iron my _own_ clothes.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

I don't put most of my kids clothes in the dryer (although I do most of my own) so their clothes hang dry.
I hang everything to dry and then put in in the drier for a few minutes to get the wrinkles out and soften things up.


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't even think we _have_ an iron









If we do, there is no way I will be ironing my kids t-shirts and shorts. Seems like an act in futility to me as they are mostly rolling around on the floor/in the sand all day.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes. Every morning I picked out our clothes and then I iron them after I have showered.

Lol Rhiann - I am the same as you. I do think it makes a difference. I also will NOT wear clothes that have not been iron. I can not stand the feel of it on my skin - at all. My clothes need to be ironed. It only takes a few mintues every morning that I would otherwise be sitting around twiddling my thumbs. We don't have the space to iron a big batch all at once cause where we can fit our clothes, they would just get wrinkly all over again - so I iron every day what we are wearing that day.

I think only 1% of the UK population must have a tumble dryer. Its just not the norm here - most everyone hangs their clothes up to dry. We eventually got a very tiny once which I find handy for towels and sheets but it is used maybe a few times a month if I can not hang up the towels or sheets! lol


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 
I only iron when I sew. It has been years since I have broken out the iron for even me or DH. Never for the kids.

Same here but since I sew daily, the iron and ironing board never gets put away. And I like the look of an ironed dress shirt and my silk blouses but don't like paying someone else to do the job. Especially since I'd have to pile them up and take the clean shirts to the cleaners so they could iron them. I just do one or 2 every day as I sew so they don't pile up. It's no big deal for me.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't iron anything. If the kids or I have an item of clothing that needs it, my husband does it. He irons his own clothes regularly.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

The only times I've used our iron in the past five years have been when we're sewing, or when I did a papermaking unit with my students.

I'm not sure we packed the iron when we moved. I hope so. It may very well have gotten left in my old classroom. Oops.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
I taught my 13 yo to iron his own shirts when he was 10 and into dress shirts.









that's awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momo7* 
Nope. My MIL does.





































Mine does too when she visits, I love it!

As for me, I do only when the spray isn't good enough. If I had the time, I would iron EVERYTHING but I haven't got the time so our pillowcases are pretty wrinkly


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

Only really fancy things. Or home sewn things once when they are done.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

If it's for a special occasion, then yes. Everyday wear, no way, Jose.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Dh and I work in offices and we iron pretty much every morning. Standing iron and board set-up. If DD isn't getting out of bed or if it's chilly, I will offer to iron her clothes to warm them up. It feels good to put on warm clothes. Iron and board are on the second floor with the bedrooms. Dryer and washer are all the way in the basement, so the dryer isn't really an option. I rarely iron her clothes because of wrinkles. Maybe 1-2x a year if I feel it's really important.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
When vacationing in the Rocky Mountains (i.e. quite far from any surf), my 5 year old son opened the door to a closet and announced with great joy "Mom, they even have SURFBOARDS at this hotel! Can we go to the beach?).

Does that answer your question?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Wow!

I'm in very, very, very small minority. I absolutely iron any clothing that needs it; mine, DD's or DF's.

I even iron our cloth napkins, placemats, sheets and so on.

But then, I find ironing extremely satisfying. So little work for so much of a difference.

Oh look! A wrinkle. Oh look! Now its gone!









Strange, right?

Actually, I can totally relate to the feeling. It's so nice to see a concrete result when I do something. I just don't get that feeling from ironing. Wrinkles don't bother me, anyway - I don't really notice them, unless we're talking the mega-crumpled "sat in the corner in a heap for three weeks" look.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I think only 1% of the UK population must have a tumble dryer. Its just not the norm here - most everyone hangs their clothes up to dry.

That might make a difference. I have nowhere here to hang my clothes. In some municipalities, it's against the law to even hang a clothesline!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, nothing, ever. I don't even know where the iron is.
My dear does though, he'll iron something (a shirt perhaps) once or twice a year or so.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I iron if it needs it. Some things, I can throw in the dryer. But some things just need to be ironed. I have not put a certain shirt on ds at times because i didn't feel like ironing. And it's even worse now, because I have to pull out the iron and set the board up. I can't just leave them out like I used to. He would probably end up on top of it!!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I never iron anything. Dh irons his work shirts occasionally, that's about it.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Not a chance!

The only fabrics in our home that require that sort of care are my DH's business clothing (and that gets sent to the dry cleaners!).


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

I iron everything, but we don't use the dryer at all. Also, we re-wear almost all our clothes except underthings (which no, I don't iron) for at least two days.
My Mil irons EVERYTHING. Socks. Boxers. Towels. Sheets. Pajamas. RAGS. I don't do these things. There are limits to _my_ obsessiveness.








I find ironing therapeutic. I keep a basket of all the clothes washed and dried over the week, then iron everything at once on one day of the week, so I only need to get out the iron and board that one time. I really love doing the napkins and table cloth. Ok, apparently I'm odd...


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Not counting things I've sewn myself, I have only ironed something for DS once in his entire life (though he's just 3 3/4 yo, so it hasn't been that long a time yet.) That one time was for a wedding.

That's pretty much my rule for ironing for all members of the family, I'll do it for: sewing/crafting, weddings, funerals, job interviews, court, really big meetings, etc; but not for everyday, and only if the item actually needs it.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Nope.
I don't even own an iron or ironing board.

Generally if it requires ironing than we don't wear it.
Special occasions like weddings DH's stuff might make it over to MIL's


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't even know where my iron is.










I *might* iron something, about once a year. But I love our wash-and-wear clothes, I hang up "fancy" clothes right out of the dryer, and I see no point in ironing things that get played in or messed up, or things that nobody else will see.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on what it is. There ahave only been a few times when I iron his outfits. Oh and when I say I, I really mean DH.







He does a much better job ironing than me.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayabrink* 
I iron everything, but we don't use the dryer at all. Also, we re-wear almost all our clothes except underthings (which no, I don't iron) for at least two days.
My Mil irons EVERYTHING. Socks. Boxers. Towels. Sheets. Pajamas. RAGS. I don't do these things. There are limits to _my_ obsessiveness.








I find ironing therapeutic. I keep a basket of all the clothes washed and dried over the week, then iron everything at once on one day of the week, so I only need to get out the iron and board that one time. I really love doing the napkins and table cloth. Ok, apparently I'm odd...

Lol. Me coming out too







! If there's ONE task in the household I do not mind, almost like to do, it's ironing (not so much all the other household chores







). We do not own a dryer, only air-dry. Ironing for me is truly therapeutic, makes my mind stop from spinning around, makes me calm, might even get good ideas suring this activity, and satisfying on finishing a whole load/having an empty laundry basket again.
I do like everything clean, ironed, folded, and put away neatly. Like order in our clothes and cupboards. And socks/underwear/panty's (lol) I do not do, but apart from that anything else. Also sheets and towels (that's mostly a quick job anyway), also since we have regular stay-overs so I always want to have things ready for such occasions.
Also I specifically do towels because the heat of the iron may deal with some leftover bacterial cultures in those (cfr. unfortunate females with recurring infections).
Not that I'm delighted in seeing a full basket full of fresh laundry that needs ironing, Sure not a household freak .

I just do not see how you could NOT iron AT ALL, lol.

When I had babies I limited it to just most basics, so no sheets/towels/pyjama's and only some baby clothes, because of a serious lack of time for household and so seriously cutting in goals.

Now that's not a major issue anymore and I2m happy we're back on track, I mean: at LEAST with laundry







.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still on a quest to find a way to iron without hurting my back. I prefer my clothes ironed. However, reaching forward, in general, is painful for my back and shoulders, so the height of the board isn't the issue. If there were such a thing as a laptop ironing board, that would work!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
I just do not see how you could NOT iron AT ALL, lol.

It really isn't completely necessary when you have a dryer. Also it looks from some of your spellings as though you do not live in the US? US culture is more friendly to not-ironing than some other cultures. No stay-over would even consider insisting on ironed sheets.


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

I hate to iron and I am really no good at it so I try to buy non-wrinkle clothing and just hang it up or fold it right out of the dryer.

However; the boys go to a uniform only school so I prefer them to look 'neat' since their clothes are not non-wrinkle friendly for the most part. Luckily their great-grandma loves to iron so she iron's and presses all their school uniforms.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

My children go to a school where the uniform code states, "All uniforms must be clean, pressed, in good repair and meet the length guidelines. Sports uniforms need not be ironed but must meet all other requirements." It goes on with other requirements, but yes, this means that I iron clothes for each school day. The girl's dress even has pleats for extra ironing fun. Both kids wear clothes to church that look better ironed. DH wears dress shirts and pants to look better ironed. The only person who doesn't wear a lot of "needs to be ironed" clothing is me. Ironically, I am the houshold iron-er and I think I spend about 4 hours a week doing it, generally on evenings when there is something interesting on TV between 9 and 11. I don't really mind it, but I can think of things I'd much rather be doing during that time.

OT -- I can't believe this thread is at 6 pages!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I am an artist, so I iron my silk paintings before I frame them.

Clothes - um, no, never. I don't iron my own clothes either. If I find something needs ironing, it never gets worn again. Or it gets worn wrinkly.

I do feel great after 6 pages though - I can see just about everyone else feels the same way. OP, I wish you had made this a poll; it would have been 99% no 1% yes.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Errr, no. Add me to the "I don't iron my own clothes" camp.


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

No, the thought never even crossed my mind!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
My children go to a school where the uniform code states, "All uniforms must be clean, pressed, in good repair and meet the length guidelines. Sports uniforms need not be ironed but must meet all other requirements." It goes on with other requirements, but yes, this means that I iron clothes for each school day. The girl's dress even has pleats for extra ironing fun.

Oh, the guilt! When my dc wore school uniforms, I still didn't iron their clothes. They looked bad - wrinkled shirts and crinkled pleats. I figured it was a form of peer pressure that I wouldn't buckle under. And I also figured that if my teenage dc really cared, they could iron their uniforms themselves. They didn't. I felt guilty, but not enough to haul out the iron and ironing board every day.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

rarely ever. Occaisionally there are dresses that get so wrinkled it becomes a modesty issue. ironing can add an extra 4 or 5 inches to the dress. save with shorts that get creased funny. but I consider those things more of a repair than normal care. As a general rule we only buy stuff that will not need ironing. I don't iron my clothes either.

even when I was getting school uniforms for my kids they were all wash and wear. The place I work went to uniforms and when they realized they had to be ironed they sent back the first shipment of 600 shirts and went with a completely different company. The thought of giving people clothes that had to be ironed was just silly. They got their money back too. because there was no warning that they would need ironing







Really, we live in an iron free age. it is so rare something would need ironing on a regular basis.


----------



## graceshappymum (May 11, 2006)

Ummmm...well I iron almost everything, sheets, dish towels.....the lot. I find it theraputic. I tend to do it when DD is sleeping and put on something I like on telly, like Midsommer murders or some such and have a glass of wine.

I am especially vigilant about DD clothing, as I am a bit of a boutique clothing fanatic and DH has told me that he has no prolem with my spending as long as it evens out in the end.......so I sell most of DD's used clothing, and they need to be in great shape!


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewe+lamb* 
I never iron anything - well rarely anyway - I had a job ironing clothes when I lived in Italy - they iron everything!! Well certainly this family did - I reckon I did my fill of ironing for the rest of my life!!

I remember laughing at my sister when she was an au pair in Spain and she had to iron the family's underwear! They iron everything.
I rarely iron, unless I'm sewing.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Nope, never.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

No, but we do iron crayon shavings between wax paper to maked stained glass.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, even their undershirts. I LOVE to iron and cannot leave the house if I'm wrinkled.


----------



## quester (Feb 13, 2004)

Noooo.....nope. Impressed with those of you who do.


----------

